# 200SX or Sentra?



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

I know the obvious answer but I figured I'd ask ... Heres my situation , I curerntly have a 1997 Sentra GXE , fairly nice car , I have put a ton of work andm oney into this car to get it to stock and a little higher (no performance mods) and until that time I really hadn't read into much about Nissan's , but now that I read into it I think that it would have been more prudent to look for a 200SX SE-R to have some fun with. So as of late I have been searching high and low for the perfect SE-R , still no luck tho , the only nice one was sold about 2 hours before I called . So basically my question is , should I keep searching for a 200SX SE-R and hope to eventually find it , put the work into it to get it running back to normal or should I just be content with my little Sentra ?
long winded but I got to the point
-Pete-


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

if u can find an se-r than go for it.. still be content with the lil sentra for it not as weak as some people say it has alot of potential and some spunk with a lil work as well.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> if u can find an se-r than go for it.. still be content with the lil sentra for it not as weak as some people say it has alot of potential and some spunk with a lil work as well.


any suggestions on wut to work on in my lil sentra ?


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

If you could find one I would recommend the Sentra Se 98-99, all of the go of the se-r just a little lower on the insurance/police radar. To top it off most of the people that have them don't really know what they are, mine had 56k on it and bought it from a 45 year old guy for $4800 Try walking away with a Se-r for that much with less then 60k.
On a side note, if your car is payed off sell all that heavy stereo stuff, and save up for a SR20DET from somewhere like JGY customs.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

if you're looking for high performance, id stick with the sentra and just swap in a DET
if you just want something that's nice but can still pack a little punch, like Liu said...there are things that can be done to your GA16 that will make you more happy with the performance


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> If you could find one I would recommend the Sentra Se 98-99, all of the go of the se-r just a little lower on the insurance/police radar. To top it off most of the people that have them don't really know what they are, mine had 56k on it and bought it from a 45 year old guy for $4800 Try walking away with a Se-r for that much with less then 60k.
> On a side note, if your car is payed off sell all that heavy stereo stuff, and save up for a SR20DET from somewhere like JGY customs.




actually i bought my se-r 62k for 5200. would ya had spent the extra 400 for the sr20de :cheers: they are out there ya just gotta look hard enough


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Rathi134 said:


> actually i bought my se-r 62k for 5200. would ya had spent the extra 400 for the sr20de they are out there ya just gotta look hard enough



Actually I spent $400 less for my SR20DE, It's an SE


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

Any cheap performance mods for my GA16 that I can get ? if I am not gonna get a 200 then I have about 1000 kickin around to put into my car ... some nice hp boosters would be cool but anything at all would work
I am running a completely stock engine except for some small cosmetic work that I did.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Just give a price range. Cheap and effective don't really go hand in hand in japanese cars, but... there is something that can be done in any price range. As the saying goes, fast-cheap-quality: you can only have 2.

I'm actually looking at B14's right now myself. I probably won't buy until after December, but I'm looking at what kind of japanese sport-compact type of car I can replace my aging B13 with for 6-9k. I'm basically only considering SR20 Nissans because I have no intentions of going turbo and/or performing an engine swap on my daily driver. (I'm considering: used 3rd gen integras, 2001+ Protege ES's, 2001+ Corollas, 6th gen celicas, B14 Sentra SE, 200SX SE-R, and I suppose I'd consider a GA16 200SX if I found one in mint condition. I'm ideally looking for something with a nice interior, 4 wheel discs, 4 wheel independent suspension, and a strong/durable 4 banger with a bit of NA potential.) Haha sorry for the boring rant, I must be a bit tired...


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

ok well i gotta throw my 2 cents in i had a 96 nissan sentra gle automatic it was fun and all but my dream was a 200sx se-r same as yours but i wanted a standard one well i jsut came across a 95 200sx se and got it for 700 bucks and even tho the clutch was a lil bad in it i raced my dad while he was driving my sentra and spanked the shit out of it so im saying 200sx


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

Skoodles said:


> ok well i gotta throw my 2 cents in i had a 96 nissan sentra gle automatic it was fun and all but my dream was a 200sx se-r same as yours but i wanted a standard one well i jsut came across a 95 200sx se and got it for 700 bucks and even tho the clutch was a lil bad in it i raced my dad while he was driving my sentra and spanked the shit out of it so im saying 200sx


I think everybody, except one or 2 people, is missing the fact that you can get a B14 Sentra with the SR20de. You don't have to get the 200sx to have an SR20. The Sentra SE or SE-L is the same thing as an SE-R except you get four doors and loads more room. Oh yeah, and when you line up next to someone in an SE-R they know what's under the hood (at least an SR20). You roll up in a 4-dr econobox and blow their doors in, that will surprise the hell outta them.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> If you could find one I would recommend the Sentra Se 98-99, all of the go of the se-r just a little lower on the insurance/police radar. To top it off most of the people that have them don't really know what they are, mine had 56k on it and bought it from a 45 year old guy for $4800 Try walking away with a Se-r for that much with less then 60k.
> On a side note, if your car is payed off sell all that heavy stereo stuff, and save up for a SR20DET from somewhere like JGY customs.


does the 98-99 se come with an sr20?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

tkvtec said:


> I think everybody, except one or 2 people, is missing the fact that you can get a B14 Sentra with the SR20de. You don't have to get the 200sx to have an SR20. The Sentra SE or SE-L is the same thing as an SE-R except you get four doors and loads more room. Oh yeah, and when you line up next to someone in an SE-R they know what's under the hood (at least an SR20). You roll up in a 4-dr econobox and blow their doors in, that will surprise the hell outta them.


i tryed tellin him that the other day but i think he just likes the 2 door style alittle more and hes been jaded cuz he dosent have the bucket seats or a tach or anything. thats the reason i love my car the stock seats are awsome atleast for being stock


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> does the 98-99 se come with an sr20?


Sentra? Yep. 200SX? Nope.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

pete2.0 said:


> any suggestions on wut to work on in my lil sentra ?


small stuff .. maintanence of course and some header intake exhaust etc give it some spunk..

that just my opinon though. i love my GA sure it not the fastest but it pretty damn quick for a 4 door 1.6 L :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

BikerFry said:


> Sentra? Yep. 200SX? Nope.


well aint that some shit i never knew that.hmf. let the search begin :hal:


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> i love my GA sure it not the fastest but it pretty damn quick for a 4 door 1.6 L :thumbup:


Mine too. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

it is isnt it. never had any problems with worrying about civics beating me..........on the track............cuz every civic around here is a shopping cart with a fart can and bright pink........sad world :thumbdwn: but all the nissans mean business


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

pete2.0 said:


> any suggestions on wut to work on in my lil sentra ?


http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=258916&page=4 and a stromung


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> it is isnt it. never had any problems with worrying about civics beating me..........on the track............cuz every civic around here is a shopping cart with a fart can and bright pink........sad world :thumbdwn: but all the nissans mean business


Haha good point. An intelligently modded GA16 would beat the crap out of any of the fart-canned clown-cars around here. Because their clown drivers don't know how to drive if not for the cars themselves. 

If I get a 200SX in the spring (like this one like this one, oh how i hope it's still for sale in a few months...) ) I'd probably mod it with the 2001 Mazda MP3 in mind. That car's certainly not quick but I've heard it's an absolute blast to drive because it does everything else really well: handling, braking, clutching/shifting, etc. I'm thinking it'd be fun to get a GA16 200SX and do a cone filter, pulley, flywheel, timing, springs/struts, and a short throw. I figure that'd make it a lot of fun to drive, but it'd still pretty much look and sound stock and get great gas mileage. The more I think about it, I think a GA16 200SX would be my ideal daily driver...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

BikerFry said:


> Haha good point. An intelligently modded GA16 would beat the crap out of any of the fart-canned clown-cars around here. Because their clown drivers don't know how to drive if not for the cars themselves.
> 
> If I get a 200SX in the spring (like this one like this one, oh how i hope it's still for sale in a few months...) ) I'd probably mod it with the 2001 Mazda MP3 in mind. That car's certainly not quick but I've heard it's an absolute blast to drive because it does everything else really well: handling, braking, clutching/shifting, etc. I'm thinking it'd be fun to get a GA16 200SX and do a cone filter, pulley, flywheel, timing, springs/struts, and a short throw. I figure that'd make it a lot of fun to drive, but it'd still pretty much look and sound stock and get great gas mileage. The more I think about it, I think a GA16 200SX would be my ideal daily driver...


i think 8k is wayyyyyyyyy to much for a car with 193k miles on it damn! better have an intel inside!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

it says it has 36k 
which is pretty good

plus i love that color


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> it says it has 36k
> which is pretty good
> 
> plus i love that color


oh holy $hit i waslooking at the distence from his starting point lol yea thats a good price and i do love the color its the same color as my grandmothers max <hot ass car but she has f'ed it up)


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

BikerFry said:


> I figure that'd make it a lot of fun to drive, but it'd still pretty much look and sound stock and get great gas mileage. The more I think about it, I think a GA16 200SX would be my ideal daily driver...


You figure right... A car that can run pretty damn quick and still get 30 or more MPG is great, especially for a daily driver. I have almost every bolt on imaginable and use my 1.6 as a daily driver. I put almost 60k miles on it since April of last year. I average about 30 MPG between all my different driving habits.


----------



## Shinster305 (Sep 25, 2004)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> If you could find one I would recommend the Sentra Se 98-99, all of the go of the se-r just a little lower on the insurance/police radar. To top it off most of the people that have them don't really know what they are, mine had 56k on it and bought it from a 45 year old guy for $4800 Try walking away with a Se-r for that much with less then 60k.
> On a side note, if your car is payed off sell all that heavy stereo stuff, and save up for a SR20DET from somewhere like JGY customs.


I bought my 97 200sx Se-R sr20de for $1850 because the guy that i bought it from rolled the odometer back from 75,000 to 60,000. I found out because he forgot that the title records mileage. Thats a big fine if u get caught so he agreed to lower the price.
:crazy: :crazy:


----------



## JonsSentra (May 16, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> i think 8k is wayyyyyyyyy to much for a car with 193k miles on it damn! better have an intel inside!


Yeah that is way too much, i bought my 98 Sentra SE for 8k, and it had only 29k miles on it. I love my car


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

JonsSentra said:


> Yeah that is way too much, i bought my 98 Sentra SE for 8k, and it had only 29k miles on it. I love my car


we acually found out it was alot less mileige i was just a nerd and look at the mileige from the starting point lol but nice .. please lose the wing tho


----------



## JonsSentra (May 16, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> we acually found out it was alot less mileige i was just a nerd and look at the mileige from the starting point lol but nice .. please lose the wing tho


oh, don't worry about that, the wing has been gone for about 5 months now, got tired of it, just waiting to get a new trunk before i update the pics on my website.


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

You can probably get a 98 sentra se wit a sr20 for the same price as a 98 200sx. I know cuase when i went for my car while back i looked at both. At the time i knew nothing about nissan. So i was thinkin the 2dr car was a quicker car plus when i looked under the hood i seen a nice clean engine with a nice clean black valve cover. Looked at the sentra seen a dirty grey top motor thinking it was older and worn out. :dumbass: Uh,...yeah if i would of known i could of been rollin in a sr20 for the same price. I see them everywhere! People dont even know what they have!


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

^^^True, and there aren't any big repairs standing between an SR20 and 200,000 miles are their? (I'm just thinking about the GA16 lower chain tensioner.)


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

all i can say is i feel sorry for you GA people, SR is a lot of fun. My friend is selling an SR20DE for $350/offer, but i think he wont ship. I like the 200s more than sentras, but thats me. Sometimes i really wish i had an SE or SE-L, four doors DO come in handy, and really help with insurance and the fuzz.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Flounder said:


> all i can say is i feel sorry for you GA people


Oh yeah? Well, uhh, umm, how's your 5th gear doin? Poppin out on ya yet? Oh, and I don't have to worry about anyone stealing my engine because it'd pull a premium right before race wars! Haha I couldn't resist a lame fast & furious quote. Sorry, I'm jealous...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Flounder said:


> all i can say is i feel sorry for you GA people


there is plenty of quick GAs here that would make you think different

i feel sorry for anyone who thinks just because they have an sr20 they have a superior car...you and your "160hp" stock SE-R


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> there is plenty of quick GAs here that would make you think different
> 
> i feel sorry for anyone who thinks just because they have an sr20 they have a superior car...you and your "160hp" stock SE-R


yea flounder! werd to yor mama!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

oh im sorry i said 'stock'
you have a header, intake, and exhaust...and you're talking shit to _all _ GAs?

maybe you should look around these forums a bit at some of our resident GA drivers


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> oh im sorry i said 'stock'
> you have a header, intake, and exhaust...and you're talking shit to _all _ GAs?
> 
> maybe you should look around these forums a bit at some of our resident GA drivers


towa? i dont understand i dont see anyone really talk smack to ga's cough*we know we are better*cough


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Thread is now worthless....


----------

